# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  MenMag opinie

## Mężatka

Czy ktoś próbował MenMag, myślałam o kupieniu go dla męża, zwykły magnez niewiele mu pomógł

----------


## Stylion_pl

Może warto wspomóc się naturalną dietą,czyli pomidorami? Zawierają dużą dawkę magnezu i na pewno to pomoże Twojemu mężowi,można też brać dodatkowo suplementy diety z magnezem,ale akurat na temat tego powyższego nic nie wiem,trudno mi stwierdzić czy jest skuteczny.

----------


## Niki1980

ja kupiłam go tacie, dopiero zaczął go brać wiec wypowiedzieć się jeszcze nie mogę ale poleciła mi go farmaceutka, więc myślę, że jest dobry

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam maż bierze już 2 mies i jest bardzo zadowolony, najwazniejsze że sił ma więcej i  bóle głowy  znikneły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo fajny produkt, mój Jarek bierze już 3 mies. Jest bardziej wypoczety i nie łapią go skurcze w łydkaCH.

----------


## Wojtek N.

Suplement ten zawiera głównie cynk i witamine B6, magnezu 16% dziennego zapotrzebowania, myląca nazwa, chwyt marketingowy poniżej pasa dosłownie. Nie polecam jeżeli ktoś chce uzupełnić braki magnezu w organizmie. pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomek123456

Menmag- Ten produkt to kompletna porażka, stosowalem miesiąc czasu i nie zauwazyłem zadnych większych zmian w samopoczuciu. Produkt, który w pełni spełnił moje oczekiwania to testomag marki Olimp. Nic innego nie polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

testowalem menmag jakies pol roku temu i nie byłem zadowolony z efektow. Miesiąc temu zakupilem Testomag, bodajże firmy olimp i muszę przyznać, ze jest to produkt bezkonkurencyjny!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie również preparat poleciła farmaceutka, zaczynam brać od dzisiaj.
Uwaga co do tych komentarzy odnośnie Testomag: szukając informacji o MenMag natknąłem się na masę komentarzy pisanych według wzoru "To kiepskie, tylko Testomag". Jest to więc marketing szeptany w najbardziej chamskim wydaniu, nie warto brać pod uwagę tych komentarzy.

----------

